# Whispbar USA Roof Rack



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone have heard of this brand named whispbar that is offering roof racks for the Cruze 2009-2010 models.

Here is the site:

Roof Racks for Chevrolet Cruze 2010, 4 door Sedan 2009 - 2010

I'm planning to avail one for summer next year which is March to mid-June.

Thanks!


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

I actually came across this chevy cruze roof rack just today, seems like good stuff to me. I'm looking forward to a cruze roof rack from Yakima.

What will you be using the roof rack for?


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the Yakima mention. Will check that out too, for price comparison.

I plan to use the roof rack to carry a medium size surfboard.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

any word on trailer hitches for the cruze? would be really convenient to have some bicycles mounted on the back


----------



## cruzein11 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Cruze Hitch*

Uhaul makes a hitch that fits nicely. $139 plus $5 for a lifetime warranty. Holds a hitch bike rack nicely and still get 40+ mpg with my ecocruze


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

hello everyone, this is my first post and i felt the need to post it here as i spent the last 3 days looking for a rack for my cruze that i havent even taken delivery of yet. hahaa.....

according to thule's fit guide they dont have a kit for the 2011 cruze. and if i am misinformed i appologize. 

sent a message to orsracksdirect.com, and got this as a reply:

*You will need to run the Thule 480 Traverse roof rack system for your 2011 Chevy Cruze. System includes a set of four Thule 480 Traverse Feet, set of 1569 Traverse Fit Kit clips and a pair of 50 inch load bars with end caps. You can then attach your current bike carriers and any other gear carriers to the load bars.*


hope that helps, thats the one i am going after, as i already have a pair of trays for my mountain bikes. 

take care everyone.
(cant wait to take delivery.)


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

thule makes a rack for the cruze know,this place that only sells racks told me i could get one its a fit kit


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

the racks and load bars are all universal. its the foot kit, you need to choose and the fit kit that allows it to attach to the car. 

when i emailed racksdirect, i told them i didnt see anything on thule's website. 
and that i had existing mt bike trays. 

the bold is the reply i received.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

im not tryin to disagree but i went to a store and they said thule is making a rack for the cruze i have one on hold


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

i know thule is.....i am getting one.......the "fit kit" is an add on clip kit that allows the 480 "traverse" (thats the name of the foot kit not for the chevy traverse) foot kit to fit your car. 

thule doesnt have a base rack on their fit guide yet. thats why i posted it up. thule has a base rack system. 

i wasnt disagreeing with you! (there is no hug smiley like on honda-tech)


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

how much did u get yours for im,fed up with puttin my bike through the trunk and trunk racks suckkkk


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

shopping right now, orsracksdirect.com has the feet, fit kit, and load bars for 295.00 free shipping, and you can find 10% codes all over.

thats the stuff you bolt the tray to. depending on the tray is the cost. i got my mt bike trays like 5 years ago, and i think they are like 135 for the fork lock style. and the key cylinders are 50ish for 6. the feet each have one and each tray has one. 

hope that helps.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

this is the setup goin on the cruze when i get it. the load bars wont be so close as the cruze is a 4d, so the spacing will be better. but these are my trays. i like this setup. if you can get the thing off the car, you will still have a bike with 1 wheel. 

there are tandem setups. trays where you keep the wheel on it, etc.
www.orsracksdirect.com iirc the coupon code for 10% is Thule10


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

if you can, support your LBS (local bike shop) and take the part numbers to them and see what they can do.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

ChevyPower said:


> any word on trailer hitches for the cruze? would be really convenient to have some bicycles mounted on the back


 
I bought a Curtis brand one through Ebay for 131 shipped. Its powder coated and seems nice, plan on installing this weekend. There are 2 or 3 more other manufacturers making them as well. Looks like no drilling required. I plan on posting a photo when done. 

Seems price went up slightly, but is the one I bought. 
CHEVY/GMC CRUZE 2011 CURT CLASS 1 TRAILER HITCH 11052 | eBay


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

u-haul has them too for about the same price.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> if you can, support your LBS (local bike shop) and take the part numbers to them and see what they can do.


hahahaha i know all about lbs but they cant get roof rack because there a hollywood rack dealer not thule,and dont worry ive spent thousands in there


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

just sayin, ahahaa. my riend has a pretty successful shop, and ill gladly spend a couple bucks more (within reason) at his shop. he just gave me a killer deal on a new khs urban express. and services my trek mt bike for really nothing hahaa.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

thule install is done. loading pics now. install is cake but there are "pockets for the feet to fit in."

dont be tempted to use them with the thule rack on the front. the rear they will work. if you do, the load bars wont be parallel. i went with thule's fit kit instructions. as soon as i post the thread, ill link it from here also!


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...3-thule-roof-rack-install-pics.html#post23831


----------

